# "The professional chef" for iPad ?...Opinions?



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi guys...

I own two "The professional chef" cookbooks , one from the 70s and the last from 1999 and for me this last was "The book" for at least 5 years, and even now, sometimes I got back to it, but to my surprise, there is this new edition for iPad.

I'll like to know your toughts on the book, the writting or the e-book (the info must be the same, but according to the advertisment, the e-book has lots of videos) . I'll like to know from the professionals and the home cooks if the book is really updated on modern cuisine techniques and recipes.

So far I like most books coming from the CIA , but from my last edition, to the one that followed I didn't see that much of a difference and I haven't been buying every new edition since more than a decade. Now I'm asking about this last one because I'm interested, but at the same I have too many other books in my "wish list" and I'll like to know from your point of view if this is the kind of book that you say: Just buy it!! or if there are different opinions.

Also an specific question: Is it worthy on the "sous vide" cooking recipes?

I love the fact that it comes on an iPad format, that makes it very practical for me but what I really care for is the information.

I had my finger on the "Buy now" button a few minutes ago but I better ask before buying.

Best regards.

Luis





  








41RUmb+hiHL._BO2,204,203,200_PIsitb-sticker-arrow-




__
luis j


__
Jan 30, 2013


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I really enjoy books on my tablet. My latest purchase, Pepin's _New Complete Techniques_ is based on a thick book with a lot of photography, much like _The Professional Chef_. It's slow to load, but responsive once it's loaded. I suspect you'll have a similar experience with_ The Professional Chef_.


----------



## commoncents (Jan 6, 2013)

any other books to recommend to download into the iPad?


----------



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

Javis Lim said:


> any other books to recommend to download into the iPad?


I've only dowloaded "Ideas in food" and "On food and cooking" Both are great e-books but no pictures. All is about reading and no eye candy (that's a very shameful thing on "Ideas in cooking")


phatch said:


> I really enjoy books on my tablet. My latest purchase, Pepin's _New Complete Techniques_ is based on a thick book with a lot of photography, much like _The Professional Chef_. It's slow to load, but responsive once it's loaded. I suspect you'll have a similar experience with_ The Professional Chef_.


Yes Phatch, the tablets are just incredibles! I have photography e-books and man, is a joy to read and to watch the images. My old "The new professional chef" is a hardcover, thick as the yellow pages and heavy as lead but a great book. Now I can't wait to get my hands on the last edition for the iPad.

Yo know what?...I'm going to download it RIGHT NOW! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

It can't be bad!

I'll keep you posted!

Luis


----------



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

Just tried to download it from iTunes as an iBook but doesn't appear in the menu (Mabe because I'm in México) ,but I went to inkling.com and they have it, but since they have a free chapter, I downloaded it, and I'm not very surprised, I mean it's an awesome book but most of the information on stocks, broths, consommés, and cream soups is basically the same (good things don't change) as in much older editions. Looks much more contemporary on the images but the info is almost the same, most of the recipes are classics that are covered in past editions of the book. The format is much more modern and is a great document, and as a bonus, it has some kind of "slide shows" for some of the recipes and techniques, and also some videos, as usual very well organized and with good presentation . But since I own the older edition, I'm not sure.

I was looking some more information on modern cuisine, but as long that I could see, there is not that much of what I'm looking for (I couldn't acces to all the info, but I just could find very little on sous vide)

The great thing is that this guys from inkling sell it also by the chapter, so, we can get an idea w/out breaking the bank. Take a look https://www.inkling.com/store/book/professional-chef-cia-9th/

Best regards and let me know your toughts.

Luis


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The purpose of the Professional Chef is as a basic textbook. It's not about pushing boundaries and exploring much. It's also geared to be reinforced with classtime discussion and activities. I agree, there's not much purpose for you to invest in the newer editions.

You'd probably be happier with Modernist Cuisine, but that's pretty pricey and not available yet as an ebook to my knowledge.


----------



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

phatch said:


> The purpose of the Professional Chef is as a basic textbook. It's not about pushing boundaries and exploring much. It's also geared to be reinforced with classtime discussion and activities. I agree, there's not much purpose for you to invest in the newer editions.
> 
> You'd probably be happier with Modernist Cuisine, but that's pretty pricey and not available yet as an ebook to my knowledge.


You're right, "Modernist cuisine" seems to be "the book" that I'm looking for, in my last trip to the U.S. I had the chance of spending some quality time with the set of books and I think that it worths every penny, but believe me I'm not so fond on dealing with 42 of paper. For that one I'm going to wait some more months hoping that they develop an iBook, kindle or any digital edition. I wish they do that because is such a great book.

And as you stated, "The professional chef" is a text book and doesn't push that much into exploring, if you have an edition from some years ago, it doesn't worth to get a second one. When you see the one from the seventies and then another that is 30 years more recent... That's another story.But between my "sixth edition" and the last one, there is not a huge difference to justify the investment.

Best regards.

Luis


----------



## jewels2799 (Jan 30, 2013)

I am a cookbook addict so I'm trying to resist buying books right now. I have an app called PepperPlate on my ipad. It helps me plan my menu for the week etc and 

it also makes my shopping list from the recipes I choose. I look up recipes online and then import it into my pepperplate app. Then I choose the recipe for a day and

bam...I have a shopping list for the week. It helps me save money and time. Plus nowadays you can find so many recipes online you don't even have to buy a cookbook.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Jewels2799 said:


> I am a cookbook addict so I'm trying to resist buying books right now. I have an app called PepperPlate on my ipad. It helps me plan my menu for the week etc and
> 
> it also makes my shopping list from the recipes I choose. I look up recipes online and then import it into my pepperplate app. Then I choose the recipe for a day and
> 
> bam...I have a shopping list for the week. It helps me save money and time. Plus nowadays you can find so many recipes online you don't even have to buy a cookbook.


I am so totally blown away by this app. I just discovered it today and it's like crack. I've been importing and copying my recipe's all day long.


----------



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

Jewels2799 said:


> I am a cookbook addict so I'm trying to resist buying books right now. I have an app called PepperPlate on my ipad. It helps me plan my menu for the week etc and
> 
> it also makes my shopping list from the recipes I choose. I look up recipes online and then import it into my pepperplate app. Then I choose the recipe for a day and
> 
> bam...I have a shopping list for the week. It helps me save money and time. Plus nowadays you can find so many recipes online you don't even have to buy a cookbook.


Thanks for sharing that /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif. I'll take a look to the app.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

How is it at exporting your recipes if they stop development or you find something you like better?


----------



## jewels2799 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm saving my recipes in another file just in case something happens with the app. Can't really predict if they'll last or not anymore, but I do love it because it helps me a lot since I have MS and planning even dinner and a shopping list can be a challenge. If I find something I like better I'll deal with it then.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Jewels2799 said:


> I'm saving my recipes in another file just in case something happens with the app. Can't really predict if they'll last or not anymore, but I do love it because it helps me a lot since I have MS and planning even dinner and a shopping list can be a challenge. If I find something I like better I'll deal with it then.


Sadly, after my app. euphoria I am having issues with pepperplate today, and I have been so stressed out about it. I love the site, but I need something I can count on. I'm about to sign on to Paprika, although I don't like the aesthetics of it.

Have you had any issues with PP? if so, what have they been and how often?


----------



## mortadella (Jun 29, 2013)

any other books you recommend for iPad?

__________________________________

Free hosting


----------

